# Hey guys, i`m the new one



## redbull2601 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi, 
i come from germany and i´m producing sausages every week as a hobby.
My father is 71 years old right now and worked his whole life in the meat processing industry. Now i´m learning how to make every sausage ;-)

Every thursday i put a video on youtube where i show how to make sausages and other meat stuff. 
I don´t know if it´s forbidden to post such videos in this forum, therefore i´m asking.

Best regards
redB


----------



## DIYerDave (Jun 5, 2019)

Welcome aboard. I'm here to learn, so you have my vote to post videos.


----------



## cooperman (Jun 5, 2019)

I also don’t know if it’s allowed, but I’m interested.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 5, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 5, 2019)

Welcome. The videos are allowed if it isn't advertisement which yours doesn't sound like it is.


----------



## redbull2601 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey, the videos only contain googles (youtubes) adds. No other things. 
Please give me an advice where to post the recipes with the videos... 
Directly in the sausage section?
Best regards


----------



## ExclusiveBBQ (Jun 11, 2019)

redbull2601 said:


> Hey, the videos only contain googles (youtubes) adds. No other things.
> Please give me an advice where to post the recipes with the videos...
> Directly in the sausage section?
> Best regards



This sounds really interesting - mind sending me the link to your channel? :)


----------



## redbull2601 (Jun 11, 2019)

yes for sure :-)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwkoKDTy2OwxruRuYTx_Qug


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forums glad you joined up.

Chris


----------

